# Free Lighting Plot Software



## national4

can anyone help me find free lighting plot software? I have a pretty simple plot to send off. would love a little help here. 

Thanks


----------



## MNicolai

If you're a student, both Vectorworks and AutoCAD can provide free software to you. Usually it is a one year educational license and plots documents with small watermarks.

Otherwise, maybe someone else knows some off-the-beaten-path free software for general use. I know they exist and you may fond sone I. A forum search, but I forget off of the top of my head any of the names.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftaper

As far as I know there is no underground free light design software out there. But why would you want it? Go get your student version of Vectorworks and start learning to use what the pros use now for free. 

Give them a call. Here's the contact info page.


----------



## DaveySimps

I agree with the others. You can get the educational versions mentioned. I am not aware of any others out there. I am moving this thread to the Lighting Forum so it is appropriately posted and so it gets better exposure. Not all members regularly read the New Member Board. By the way, WELCOME to CB! Glad to have you here.

~Dave


----------



## Wolf

As the others have said I would definitely suggest getting the Student version of vectorworks and learn it now before you really need it and are in a time crunch, and also people will be able to send you plots in vectorsworks. BUT there is a free plot program called LXfree LX Free its a decent program with symbols for ALMOST every light (excluding automated fixtures).


----------



## shiben

LX Free works great for really quick and dirty plots. I use it often, because I can run up a plot in about 10 min. However, it does have fairly severe limitations, and for final plots and plots for the electricians, I use vectorworks. Takes a bit longer for me, at least, but really excellent software.


----------



## NickJones

The problem with LX Free is its Mac only. That's annoying....


----------



## Studio

Windows: 
LX Free Java


----------



## tcahall

Of course, you can always download Sketcup from google. Not exactly AutoCAD, but, for the price, solid stuff.

Tim.


----------

